# Goliath worms



## bonsai_dragon (Sep 2, 2009)

Anyone know where i can buy goliath worms in england?

Cant seem to find them anywhere.

Thanks 

Bonsai


----------



## butterworms (Mar 27, 2006)

They are a banned species in the UK.

We have been unsuccessfully trying a different alternative for sometime now.

Your best bet are large Silkworms or Beetle Larvae

Large Butterworms can sometimes be pretty big too.

Thanks

Lizard Lunch


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

butterworms said:


> They are a banned species in the UK.
> 
> We have been unsuccessfully trying a different alternative for sometime now.
> 
> ...


Y banned?


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

They are a pest that feeds on tomato and potato plants, they're banned by DEFRA Plant & Pest. We also looked at importing them a few years back. There are similar species that can be found in the UK but not that are easy enough to culture in the numbers required to make it economical.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

pollywog said:


> They are a pest that feeds on tomato and potato plants, they're banned by DEFRA Plant & Pest. We also looked at importing them a few years back. There are similar species that can be found in the UK but not that are easy enough to culture in the numbers required to make it economical.


they look quite like caterpillars. Cool...


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Y banned?


They're classed as an invasive species.


----------

